# Surefire collectors on CPF



## Espionage Studio (Jul 6, 2012)

From looking at some of your stuff, I'm way late to the old school Surefire party. I can admire them though and have a few decent ones down the line. I really like the box art on this classic e1e Rare NIB E1E Executive over at the big auction site...gleebay is it? The box is fully outfitted with crosshairs, a 'taced out Glock toting, 2 Flashlight Packing [!] Stealth-Ninja _and_ in big letters right on the front of the American Flag: "The Worlds Best Tactical Flashlights!" That right. All caps, and an Exclamation Point! Does anyone know what year surefire used for this awesome packaging? I see it. I like. I'm about to buy it just for that amazing box. I love Surefire, dig the crap out of Made in America. The military heritage, and though they cost a lot sometimes, they are nice indeed (not super stoked about most of the current ones).


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 19, 2012)

Yes...you need to find that pic of the old M4 Devastator box...It was too politically incorrect I imagine...it conveyed violence...but, it was AWESOME!


----------

